# Sticky  Picture Posting for Dummies



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Who has the book on "How to Post Pictures" to this forum  

Need the one from the "Dummies" series :lame: 

Tried the "search" feature and got a long list from all parts of the forum....lots of reading but still no "instructions" could be found :loser: 

Plain, simple English would be appreciated - I know most of y'all don't speak "Newfuniese" and I don't speak a lot of computer "gobblygook" either...

Appreciate ANY help....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

1) Sign up at any photo hosting website (ie: www.photobucket.com)
2) Once you have an account, follow the link to upload pictures.
3) Once a picture is uploaded, you will see a link is provided beside the IMG field below the picture (that's why I like photobucket cause they have the link below the picture, hence, not all photo host provide that.)
4) Copy the link and paste it on the message like


[url]http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b67/Nosrac/Selling/Picture004.jpg[/url]
[IMG]

the second [IMG] should have a / before the IMG. It's taken out purposely for demonsration. With the / you will get this:

[IMG]http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b67/Nosrac/Selling/Picture004.jpg


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks kindly. I'll have a go at it later today / this evening.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I find that I have had better results by hosting pictures with ImageShack . 
(Btw, Image Station just did not work for me :thumbdwn: )


You basically have three ways to include a picture in a post:

1) as a hyperlink (which you can name as you want):

http://img68.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ecmharnessconnector7qs.jpg 

OR

"any_name_you_want" 



2) as a thumbnail link (click the thumbnail image):





3) as an inserted image within a post:
(this way may become heavy if you have a lot of pictures to post)











When you are writing your post, insert the appropriate VB code using the icons just above the writing area.
AND PLEASE, do use the "preview post" function/button; this will show you how your post will show up before you actually submit it to the board.

If something goes wrong after you post, you have some time where your post is still available to be edited by yourself only. After awhile you will no longer be able to edit your post. 
And if there is still something wrong or you need to change something major, send me a private message and I will try to help.


Thanks for bringing this subject up!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, Marc - 

firstly for the helpful info. and 
secondly for making this a "sticky" (at least for the short term) - I'm sure other members will use it as well......

I"m off to find an Image Hosting site and give it a go.....

Later = Roger

P.S. got your PM ..... will provide some of the info. on the plate in the post.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*ImageShack - HELP*

   

Recently I crashed my hard drive and lost an awful lot of valuable information.

Trying to get back to normal (whatever that is) I also re-established my registration with ImageShack only to find that they have modified (improved ?) their site.

I can see 99 of my pictures but I can't see the link codes that I used to select from to post to this forum..........

Can anyone tell me "where oh where have my little link codes gone"  

If you can point me in the right direction, please use the *"tips for dummies"* approach

Thanks guys.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Don't stress mate, everything is still there under your account 

Here is what you're currently seeing...It's called "Modern View"



Just Click on "Classic View" as shown here:



And here is the old "Classic" format which you are used to (and so am I) 



Finally, if you want to retrieve image codes in "Modern View" just click on "i" button (first at the top) right next to each image and you'll get the codes displayed like this:



Hope this helps.

P.S. Marc: You may want to add this to the photos posting guide on the forum for future reference.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*With THANKS*



aussietrail said:


> Don't stress mate, everything is still there under your account
> 
> Here is what you're currently seeing...It's called "Modern View"
> 
> ...


Jalal:

Thanks ever so much. You pointed me in the right direction but I was still scratching my head somewhat. After some trial-and-error, the light started to shine.

Now I see 202 pics instead of only 99.

Additionally, I have found the old tried-and-true "classic view". The "modern view" is not quite my cup-of-tea - - hard to teach an 'ol dog new tricks.

I just made a post with pics to see if things are working again for me - and all is back to normal.

I then came here to say my thanks to you and saw your last post about the "dead links" - - that explains why I was scratching my head so much . . .

Onward and upward.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## koymik (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much for the info


----------



## koz (Jun 27, 2009)

Good info for us dummies.
thanks


----------



## niisanxtrail (Feb 25, 2016)

i love the nissan x-trail


----------

